# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  نحتاج الى التجديد ،، التطوير ،، الابداع !!

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*الى جميع الزوار والاعضاء والمشرفين والادارين ..* 

*شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ،، تحتاج دعمكم لها ..*

*نشاطكم ،، ابداعكم ،، تطويركم ..*

*لنقف جميعا يداً واحده ..*

*للنهوض بالشبكة كسابق عهدها ..*

*لأجل عدم خسارتها ..*

*لنبدأ اليوم من جديد ..* 

*معكم ننجز وبتواصلكم يستمر العطاء ..*

*كل المودة*

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-16-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-14-2011)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*البداية الاولى ..*

*تغير شكل المنتدى ووضعه مطابقاً الى الشكل السابق ..*

*هناك الكثير ،،، لنتشارك جميعاً ..* 

*هيـا الى الأمام ..* 

*شبكة الناصرة*

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-16-2011), 

ليلاس (03-11-2011), 

دمعة على السطور (03-12-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*إن شششآء الله معآكم ..*

*لـــ تعود الششبكة إلى سسآبق عهدهآ ..*

*مشكوور أخووي ع الجهووود الرـآئع ــة ..*

*بــ التوفيق =)*

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-16-2011), 

شبكة الناصرة (03-13-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جهودك مباركه ااخي الشبكه 
دائما نتطلع  للمزيد منكم 
 ونطالب من جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين بثر روح التفاعل لنرتقي بهذا الصرح الشامخ
موفق دوم لكل خير وصلاح أخي الكريم 
والى الامام 

*

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-16-2011), 

شبكة الناصرة (03-13-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
تغيير الاستايل (وطأة أمل جديدة ..)

أخي الكريم ،، شبكة 
ونحنُ لازلنا هنا ، نُدافع عن وطن آل ناصرة ..
ننتظر إشارة تُحرضنا على النهوض مُجدداً !
فأعينونا ، نُعينكم إن شاء الله ...!
ولنبحث معاً عما يُعيدُ لأقلامنا (حياة)


~لعطاءكم سلام
موفقين إن شاء الله
بعين الله

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-16-2011), 

شبكة الناصرة (03-13-2011)

----------


## Princess

اتمنى ان تعود الأحوال الى سابق عهدها...
موفقين لكل خير

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-16-2011), 

شبكة الناصرة (03-13-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*موفقين ان شاء الله لكل خير* 
*من احسن الي احسن* 
*الله يعطيكم العافية*

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-16-2011), 

شبكة الناصرة (03-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خطوة مباركة ودعوه نتمنى ان تصل للجميع
وبداية المطر خير تغيير الأستايل جميل ودعم والوان تعطي الأمل
يلا ننتظر الأخوة والأخوات واحنا معاهم بإذن الله 
في تنشيط المنتدى واستعادته لحيويته
ودمنا جميعا على قلب واحد :amuse:

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-16-2011), 

شبكة الناصرة (03-14-2011)

----------


## @Abu Ali@

و انا معاكم 

و أقوله وانا متبسم  ^_^

سوف 

نصل 

سوف 

نصل 

سوف 

نصل



 إلى ما نسعى إليه  بأذن الله


*من سار على الدرب وصل
*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (03-19-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-16-2011)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*صباحكم/ ومسائكم انوار محمدية وتبريكات حيدرية
وأنا اشد من اياديكم ومثل ما يقول المثل 
((يد وحده ما صفق))
فأيادينا معكم لنتخطى جميع الصعوبات وبتكاتفنا نرتقي أكثر
فالى الامام وانطلاقة جديدة
تحياتي لكم*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-07-2011)

----------

